
Report poorly parked scooters - andrewfromx
https://www.cnet.com/news/bird-wants-people-to-report-poorly-parked-scooters/
======
masonic
This won't actually be in practice long. Retrievers will realize that they can
manufacture income simply by badly positioning every unused scooter they see,
then using a second phone to "report" it while they are still nearby to
collect on the reposition. Lather, rinse, repeat.

Result: more costly, and the bad-actor positioning problem _worsens_.

This is strictly a P.R. move.

~~~
andrewfromx
Just like with wikipedia there are people that want the articles correct and
perfect, and many people want the scooters not knocked over and lined up
perfect.

------
gcbw2
and now pg knows all the boomers on the site stored in the upvote list here.

